# Rotel rmb 1575



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

If there is a company out there, that its competitors may hate, it could possibly be Rotel. Short on advertising, long and bringing high quality high end performance at reasonable pricing, Rotel continues to shake the big boys heads as to how they can do it.

And this 5 channel monster is no different. They really need to let people know who they are. There equipment is excellent. But the dealer network seems very small.

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...575_five_channel_amplifier_reviewed001170.php


----------

